# $400 for a new temperature control knob?



## kc7sqd (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a 2007 Versa. The plastic rotating knob that controls the A/C temperature recently broke off, and it will not reattach to the actual temperature control electrical component in the dash board. My dealership wants to replace the entire climate control panel and charge me over $400, which is ridiculous. Does anybody have suggestions about how I can get this fixed for cheaper?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I would try some junkyards. OR Ebay!!


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

kc7sqd said:


> I have a 2007 Versa. The plastic rotating knob that controls the A/C temperature recently broke off, and it will not reattach to the actual temperature control electrical component in the dash board. My dealership wants to replace the entire climate control panel and charge me over $400, which is ridiculous. Does anybody have suggestions about how I can get this fixed for cheaper?


kc7sqd,

I would highly advise obtaining the part number from the stealership, buying your parts elsewhere and having an independent Nissan garage perform the repairs for you. $400+ for a climate control panel repair job is RIDICULOUS  

For one thing, there are many other cheaper sources for the temp. control knob. Nissanpartszone.com sells it for $12: 2007 Versa OEM Control Unit Parts. Even the climate control panel is $210 there. Granted, that's still a lot of cashola to fork down on a seemingly flimsy part but it's still better than getting reamed by the dealership :balls:

I'm not sure if you're handy with a wrench and you'd be able to perform the repairs yourself, but here's a tiny excerpt from the instrument panel replacement procedure that illustrates how to remove the control panel:

1) Remove instrument finisher D, as follows:

Insert a remover into the upper space of the instrument finisher D.
Disengage the clips and pawls, then remove the instrument finisher D.

2) Remove the controller:









**Shown here: Instrument finisher D removal**


Hope this helps you out!


----------



## drhfinn (10 mo ago)

I have a similar problem with a 2015 Versa. I'm trying to find the OEM number so I can make sure I'm buying the right part. I found one on eBay #275139KK0A. It looks right, but I want to make sure. 

I'd appreciate any help. Thx


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Go to NissanPartsDeal.com and enter your VIN. Their dbase is the same as Nissan's, it will show you the exact part numbers your ride was built with.


----------

